# Do You Have a Tattoo?



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you have any tattoos?
Would you like to get a tattoo?

I've been thinking about getting one for a long time, and I think I'm pretty much ready for it once I figure out exactly what I want.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

No. I don't like the way they look as permanent matter. A temporary one for some event I would do.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I don't, the permanent thing stops me. How can I know I'll still like it in 30 years?

I wouldn't be opposed with getting a small one if I found something I knew I'd like forever.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, and I don't want one. I can't make up my mind even on trivial issues. How am I supposed to decide what I want marked on me for life?

Also, tattoos have very much lost their allure IMO. They were cool 25 years ago when only rock stars & renegades had them. Not so cool anymore when every college girl's got one and even grandmothers have them. It's hard to show your rebellion by getting what everyone else has.


----------



## InfiniteAnon (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a tattoo of a phoenix


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I have none but I might get a small one at some point of my life. We'll see.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes. I plan to get another one sometime this year.

I have a small heart on my right shoulder


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, and I don't plan on getting one. I don't think it'd suit me. 

I think they look good on some people though (but I'm not sure if I'd say the same thing when they're 80 years old).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, but I wouldn't be opposed to getting a small one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I'd never get one either. I'd rather draw on myself with ink that washes off .


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tramp stamps are hot!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, don't have one.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

No, but I'd like to, nothing too wild though...something subtle


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Id like a cross on my upper arm cept that i dont think anything else would age well with me.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have one.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have A few right now. A good sized one on my leg and SLOWLY sleeving my right arm lol. Tattoos only look good on certain people though, not so well on bad skin or if your weight isn't consistent.
May look like **** when i'm 80 but by that time I should either be settled or dead. No doubt


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Two.

I think that sometimes people who are hesitant to get tattoos are worried because they feel that it has to "define" them somehow and put too much emphasis on the fact that it's permanent. So? It's just decoration. It doesn't have to _mean_ anything. Don't get something you don't like, but don't worry that you're going to need to identify with it for the rest of your life, just because it's going to be there for the rest of your life. "Identify" is the key word in that sentence. Do you "identify" with your eye color? Because you're going to have that for the rest of your life too. It's just esthetic. Don't stress so much. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly, I don't have any yet. I have a few themes that I'm looking to go with but the actual designs just haven't come to me. I don't want to just pick something off of the wall or out of a book.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope no tattoos here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only accidental ones.

Planned ones would require communicating and being present.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a small black outline of the state of Ohio on one shoulder blade.

Perhaps I'll get another someday but I don't have any brilliant ideas at the moment.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No and don't plan on it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I want some


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I will defenitely get one in the future, I just want to be sure of the design (I'm almost done planning it out).


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I have one. It's a hebrew word and I got it with my sister.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got one, would get more if only I could figure out something I wanted...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I definitely didn't get a tattoo when I was 14 that I now wish I could dissolve with acid.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have five. i want more. moremoremoremore.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

mousam said:


> I have one. It's a hebrew word and I got it with my sister.


*I've been wanting a Hebrew tattoo myself for a while now. I saw one on an Israeli woman at the beach that said "ahavot" I believe, written across the side of her hip. I immediately wanted one just like it. What does yours say?*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope, and I don't see myself ever getting one.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

No, and about 75% sure I won't get one. Before it was because my father was staunchly against them and I'd never hear the end of it, even in now in my 20s. Since he died recently, that's not a big deal any more. Also, I was afraid tattoos would limit my job opportunities depending their location, but they're so common that it wouldn't matter and nothing could make me less employable anyway. Nowadays I just have a billion other things I'd rather spend hundreds of bucks on.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *I've been wanting a Hebrew tattoo myself for a while now. I saw one on an Israeli woman at the beach that said "ahavot" I believe, written across the side of her hip. I immediately wanted one just like it. What does yours say?*


wow that's funny, mine sounds like it's in the same area. Mine says, "sister". I'm really close to my sister.


----------



## InfiniteAnon (Dec 20, 2008)

NoMarriageHole said:


> I'm not one of those people who wants a tattoo to symbolize every struggle in my life...in fact, I think it's pretty silly.


To each their own. To assume that tattoos should only be used for decoration seems to be an equally silly thought, and one that indicates a void of character .


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got 2, want a lot more. I don't want my entire body colored, but my skin is extremely pale, so I hate the look of it. I'm also into scarification, and although I haven't done anything, I really want to. It's all just physical looks, and it can be covered up and forgotten. I don't think many people actually regret those kind of things, it just becomes so natural to see you don't care about it after a while. Maybe if you had a swastika tattoo's on your forehead, or something else offensive that you're constantly questioned about then it would become regretful.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

listenjusting said:


> But since I always failed to explain how I wanted my hair cut, I can't imagine how I could ever have my body tattooed exactly how I want it.


That was always my concern as well since I've seen great ideas turned into disasters. I guess people into common flash stuff don't care as much.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

InfiniteAnon said:


> To each their own. To assume that tattoos should only be used for decoration seems to be an equally silly thought, and one that indicates a void of character .


Why?? Does the shirt you put on today indicate what kind of character you have too?

I guess I just don't understand people who need to spend all their time screaming personal statements about their lives. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Before anyone goes and gets a tattoo in a language they don't speak, they might want to check out www.hanzismatter.com first. It's a blog all about people getting tattoos in Chinese or Japanese characters which often ends up meaning something completely different than what they thought it did, and sometimes is even just gibberish. :lol

Geez, you think people would make sure they know exactly what they're getting tattooed on themselves, but I guess they don't, heh.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

mousam said:


> wow that's funny, mine sounds like it's in the same area. Mine says, "sister". I'm really close to my sister.


*That's so sweet! I have a sister as well, so I think that's an awesome idea.  *


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

no i dont have any. i think when i have a baby ill get their name or something.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

None of those. I don't have a tattoo, but I'm indifferent about it. They're so commonplace these days that I'd rather do something original.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have two tattoos that I got done a year ago, astrology related - since I was born on the cusp between Capricorn and Aquarius, I got the symbol for Capricorn near my left shoulder and Aquarius on my right.

I loved getting the tattoos done, it felt so relaxing. I'm probably going to get a sun or some other symbol in between the two I have now.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *That's so sweet! I have a sister as well, so I think that's an awesome idea.  *


Thanks.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> Before anyone goes and gets a tattoo in a language they don't speak, they might want to check out www.hanzismatter.com first. It's a blog all about people getting tattoos in Chinese or Japanese characters which often ends up meaning something completely different than what they thought it did, and sometimes is even just gibberish. :lol
> 
> Geez, you think people would make sure they know exactly what they're getting tattooed on themselves, but I guess they don't, heh.


Haha yeah i seen something similar a few years back when the whole chinese and urdu symbols were all the rage a girl got what she thought was eternity or some crap above her belly button n it translated into mall/supermarket lol kinda cringeworthy in hindsight.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I would like one but I want something unique. skulls, barbed wire around the bicep, and weird "tribal" designs have been done a million times. If I ever think of something that is worth being permanently etched in to my skin then I will get it done.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't have any & I won't get any, it's just not me


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have five. a phoenix on my back, the mexican coat of arms on the left shoulder, a cartoon on my right shoulder, a snake with the yin yan sign under my left forearm and a dragon on my bottom right forerarm. all but the cartoon character and dragon have a meaning


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

No way. They've become too mainstream and common nowadays. Back in the day only like the bikers and rock stars had tattoos but nowadays friggin' soccer moms got 'em. What happened to the days of rebellion and individuality? Thanks a lot, you younger generation.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Also, tattoos have very much lost their allure IMO. They were cool 25 years ago when only rock stars & renegades had them. Not so cool anymore when every college girl's got one and even grandmothers have them. It's hard to show your rebellion by getting what everyone else has.


:agree
Agreed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Conquistador said:


> No way. They've become too mainstream and common nowadays. Back in the day only like the bikers and rock stars had tattoos but nowadays friggin' soccer moms got 'em. What happened to the days of rebellion and individuality? Thanks a lot, you younger generation.


society habits changed. tattoos arent about being rebellious now


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

No, and I would never get one. Think about how it'll look when you're older. I couldn't date someone with a tattoo either; I find them a real turn off. Luckily for me, my fiance can't stand them either.


----------



## chuloon (Oct 11, 2010)

I have lettering near my ditches (inner bendy part of arms) inside of lower lip and one on my wrist. My half sleeve is all planned out I just need to make the appointment with the artist. I feel really silly to be all anxious about talking to her ... I know what to expect and all that but this one is going to be my first BIG tattoo project.


----------

